# Battery Charger?



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

I am going to store my batteries in the garage for the Winter. They are the 12-V batteries that came with my Outback 26-RS. Is anyone using this charger? It does not specify if it is a deep cycle charger.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...c=SRCH&tcode=37


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I put mine on this trickle charger in the basement.

http://www.batterychargers.com/details.cfm...%2D12S&catid=16

got it on ebay for about 20 bucks.

If you just want to maintain a charge on the batteries, a trickle charger is probably all you need.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You want a charger with a trickle mode. It can be a dedicated trickle charger like camping479 or one that has trickle as one of its modes.

If you get the one you linked to an it has a minimum current of 2 amp (I think that is how I read the description) then you will boil off the battery if you leave it connected all winter. If you get the charger you linked to then just charge your batteries for a few hours each month to keep them up to snuff.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

My choice is a Battery Tender. I have 3 of them for various uses. I have the original, Jr, and onboard Tender. They are three step chargers that can remain on your batteries all the time without harming the battery. I use them on my snowmobile batteries, Outbacks, and marine batteries. They are great little chargers. They are not high amp chargers, but don't worry about that they are meant to maintain the charge. www.batterytender.com


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I use one similar to camping479, that I purchased from Wally World for about $16.00.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

So, if I have two batteries can I use just one charger? Hook them in parallel like on the camper and hook up the charger?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes you can. No problem for maintenance charging. If they are drained you would want to do them separately till charged then connect them together.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

That's good news. Seems like battery maintenance isn't too bad then. I wondered if it would be a pain but sounds pretty straightforward.

How often is that the case?


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I picked up a battery tender on e-bay.


----------

